

Ask HN: Negotiation help, HR dance - anon612345

Accepted first job out of college w/o negotiation.  Stupid.  Even though it's a job and living somewhat comfortably, I feel burned. New opportunity in lap. Will require detox from current job. Innovation, hard work, stimulation. Sweet.<p>A few questions...<p>1) Remain lips sealed until they make an offer, then negotiate upwards?  or, be first to state a number that is higher (current salary + raise, market research, etc.), then prevent downwards negotiation?<p>One part of me wants to walk in w/ straight face and state current salary + 40%. Sick of jr. compensation and jr. responsibilities. Need some real work...<p>2) What to pay attention to for RSUs, stock, vesting...?<p>3) How common is it to negotiate raises and bonuses?<p>4) How to milk a sign-on bonus?
======
steve8918
What I've seen is that usually, if a company is negotiating in good faith with
you, they'll give you an offer that is close to as good as they can make it.
Normally you can't get very much more in terms of more vacation, a higher
signing bonus, or a higher % for bonus, unless you're a superstar and then the
rules are different.

Of course, negotiating for a higher position than what they were considering,
and with that the commensurate salary, etc, is totally valid.

If they don't give you the best offer they can, it would make me question
whether or not they're a good company to start with. Someone who is trying to
squeeze out as much from their new employee as possible doesn't seem to be a
company that values keeping their employees happy.

------
tuna_fish
The more energy the other party expends on you before salary is brought up,
the better. Then get them to mention the first number and then explain that
your counter-offer is the real number.

It was a different scenario, but I had a funny manifestation of the energy
expended thing. I was doing contracting at a company whose senior guy was
leaving imminently. He trained me up to do the work he was doing then left.
There I was having been handed a lot of critical knowledge before the company
even offered to hire me as staff and negotiate salary.

------
chrisbennet
For a "normal" straight salary job I like to state a range as soon as they
ask. The "never make the first offer" rule is taken as gosple but IMO, wrong.
Stating your numbers (with wiggle room, hence the range) has an "anchoring"
effect. To pull the number lower, the other party will have to expend
negotiating capital.

As for a stock options go, I would value them as zero but use them as a
negotiation "chip" to be traded for real compensation/benefits. Before you
trade this (statistically) worthless chip for something, get them to "sell"
you on how valuable it is. ;-)

------
chris_dcosta
Let them make the offer first. Tell them that you're very keen on the job, but
are prepared to wait for the best rate offer. Really play up the "I _really_
want to work for you" bit.

The principle is that you put the pressure on them to not lose you. If they
really want you generally they'll make a better offer especially if they think
that it's a take it or leave it choice for you.

